# Hey Guys!!! New Here :D lots of questions



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Guy!!
So basicly me and 2 friends(we're all 19) who I play online games with have decided since we're already LOSERS haha and should focus our nerdyness towards making some money!! 

I'm from Portland Oregon, My comrads Sonny and Kevin are from LA Cali, and Lakeland Florida. and we have sooooo many questions to ask you awesome people.

umm i dunno exactly how to split this up and ask but i'll try my best.

First.. can anyone direct me to a wholesale tshirt company in oregon so i can pick up directly instead of having pay like 7bucks shippin from some of these others places? I searched google and yahoo and couldnt find anything 

Second.. I read alot about Tax ID? and Sellers License? is a Sellers License,Resellers License, and a Vendoras License all the same thing? and what about a business license? I'm not really up on the legal stuff. my first thought was i could just make tshirts and sell them haha but i see I have alot of things i have to figure out with the state. any advice? THANKS  

Third.. I checked out Delta Clothing and they have a tshirt called the ringspun tshirt.. looks really nice the link is https://www.deltaapparel.com/servlet/BuildGridLayer?Item=69000 please give me your opinions on this t  thanks guys

Fourth.. retagging.. hmm never thought about this but i read about it here and was curious what the average price is.. highs and lows.. suggested places to get custom tagging? can i do it my self and whats the difficulty?  

I'm almost positive i'll have about 100 more questions haha THANKS


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

MrApolloBu said:


> Second.. I read alot about Tax ID? and Sellers License? is a Sellers License,Resellers License, and a Vendoras License all the same thing? and what about a business license? I'm not really up on the legal stuff. my first thought was i could just make tshirts and sell them haha but i see I have alot of things i have to figure out with the state. any advice?


Most of those are the same thing, yes. You'll need a Sales Tax License (whatever you want to call it  to legally sell your product (~and collect tax on it, for local sales) - and to legally buy blank shirts without paying tax for them. These are generally pretty easy to obtain; it varies from state to state, but you have to fill out a form and there may be a nomial fee or deposit involved.

In addition to the Sales Tax License, you'll probably need to register your business in some form as well. This involves establishing your business in public records as a sole-propritership/partnership/etc., and usually giving your trade name as well (unles you're doing business under your actaul name).

The best place to look for more information on this would be your state's department of revenue or secretary of state websites. If you Google for something such as "Oregon Sales Tax License", you should find what you're looking for.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

As for as shirts go, yes you may find a vendor in Oregon that you can pick up your shirts but at what cost? You may want to save shipping but in reality you could probably do better in pricing by buying from a large company as a lot of us do and it will still be lower in price then a local vendor. I am in Northern cal. Stockton. I get one day delivery. Recently I purchased port and Company white tees for $1.06 from my vendor. I bought a bunch because they are normally $1.36. However you do need a sellers permit. They are free. Do it and your on the road.


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh wow the license is free? can anyone confirm that for me? 
yall are great. I was totally blind going into this new comitment and thanks to a friend for showing me this site I have a totally new understanding of what i'm doing


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm at 
http://licenseinfo.oregon.gov/ 
trying to look up the info for the sellers license but i cant find anything.. I found it costs money to get a tax id number.. and to get a business license.. but i cant find anything on a resellers license.  help plz.. cuz im outa time here gotta run to pick up my gf from work and i'll be back to check. so confused. blah


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Those are licenses for being in that type of business not selling retail. If you had a store, a real one then you may want to get a business licence from your town. But if not then you may not need one.You will need an assumed business name and that may be a charge. I am in California and I got mine from the county. My cost was was under a hundred then I had to post in paper at additional cost. You want sellers lic. We get ours at the Board of equalization and they are free. But you have to be careful in what you tell them because if you tell them up front that your going to do 100,000 in sales first year they may want a deposit on taxes you have not collected yet. Just tell them you going to do small sales at flea markets maybe more of a hobby. All I operate with here is sellers permit and factitious name. As for as fed tax ID really all you need is your social security number. You are setting up as a sole proprietor


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

back and im searchin everywhere and i really cant find it


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Badalou: The licenses aren't always free; mine cost $8 and required a $50 deposit. It varies from state to state.


I found out why we're having so much confusion here though: *Oregon has no sales tax!* More information on that can be found here.

As for the business registration form, it is linked on the righthand side of this page.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are the steps we went through in CA
1. Incorporated our company with the state - roughly $600
- received our Federal ID, FIN / FEIN
2. Applied for a business license through the county. This was required to obtain a resellers permit. - $36
3. Applied for a resellers permit. - Free


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

For Canadians  , you are not required to register a federal buisness number to sell your stuff or charge fed-tax (6%) if your projected sales are under $ 30K for the year. Your income is added to your personal taxes.

so come on up.


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

yay 
thanks for that i had no clue!!! love all of you! 

now i need help with the other questions


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

getting my business license tuesday  get excited guys!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Third.. I checked out Delta Clothing and they have a tshirt called the ringspun tshirt.. looks really nice the link is https://www.deltaapparel.com/servlet...yer?Item=69000 please give me your opinions on this t thanks guys


I haven't tried that particular shirt, but I do like ringspun cotton t-shirts in general.

If YOU like it though and feel it will work with your demographic, that's what counts  You may also want to test out different brands and get samples to narrow down to a specific tee.


----------

